# ?Fee-Only, Independent Planner: Victoria BC?



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi All

I am looking for recommendations for an Independent, Fee-Only experienced Financial Planner in Victoria.

As a staunch DIY investor, I am interested in a one-time opinion and comprehensive review of my family's financial situation.

Thanks for any names or ideas.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Try Libra Investments. 

http://www.libra-investments.com/index.html

Edited to add that I have no affiliation.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Libra is on Salt Spring but will come to Victoria. Highly recommended by their customers.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Try Howard Dixon or Lenore Davis. I think they are Dixon Davis.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Just checked out the Libra website... I have to admit that I am intrigued. I think I could benefit from a frank analysis of my situation. Saltspring is a very short ferry ride away from my island as well.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

BTW, the man behind Libra Investments is Norbert Schlenker (of Norbet's Gambit fame).
He's the admin and a regular poster on the FWF discussion board.
You can browse his posts and decide whether his approach, ideas and opinions are a good fit with yours or not.


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I will dig deeper.


----------



## sagsal (Apr 7, 2009)

*Smarter Financial*

I just used Derek moran at Smarter Financial- he was fantastic


----------

